
A Simple Way to Create React Tests – Zero Coding Required - apark0720
http:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.spearmintjs.com<p>“The more your tests resemble the way your software is used, the more confidence they can give you”<p>Writing tests is like eating your veggies: it is something everyone knows that they should do, but not everyone does. Spearmint provides a simple way to write tests that give you confidence your React application will work in the way your users interact with it.<p>Using spearmint, developers can easily generate React tests by using our user-friendly GUI. It dynamically converts user inputs into executable Jest test code by using DOM query selectors provided by the react-testing-library. We chose react-testing-library over Enzyme because it guides developers to focus on testing user behavior rather than testing implementation details. By leveraging react-testing-library, our application provides our users with more stable tests that do not break when refactoring or gives false positives due to shallow-rendering.<p>Thanks for Reading! Visit us at http:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.spearmintjs.com to test out our beta version.<p>Our team pledges 5 hours of development for every 100 Github stars we get on spearmint! (www.github.com&#x2F;spearmintjs&#x2F;spearmint). Star us to speed up development for an easy way to test your React applications. We would greatly appreciate any feedback — bug reports, feature requests, positive support, constructive criticism etc! Please email spearmintjs@gmail.com if you are interested in contributing.
======
verdverm
[http://www.spearmintjs.com](http://www.spearmintjs.com)

